# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست راهنمایی برای کنکورتجربی/خواهشاکمک کنید

## mohammadreza75

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من انسانی سال93کنکور دادم و لیسانس و ارشد دانشگاه تهران دولتی روزانه رشته روانشناسی خوندم 
الان میخوام تغییر  رشته بدم بیام تجربی رشته ی کاردرمانی بخونم
نمیدونم میشه یا نه؟
آیا بعد قبولی در کنکور روزانه میتونم دانشگاه دولتی بخونم؟
آیا میشه بیام کنکور تجربی بدم؟
آیا هزینه میگیره دانشگاه از من؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## liaa

کنکور تجربی که میتونید بدین قطعا ولی تا اون جایی که من اطلاع دارم نمیتونید دوباره دانشگاه دولتی درس بخونید.. آزاد میتونید بخونید .
البته من اطلاعاتم به روز نیست .. شاید یک سری تغییرات اعمال شده که من در جریان نیستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------

